# Conférence de Richard Stallman à Lyon en janvier 2010



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Qui a assisté à la conférence de Richard Stallman - père des logiciels libres - à Lyon mercredi dernier ? 

Du fait des conditions météorologiques, je n'y ai malheureusement pas assisté ! 

Pourriez-vous nous mettre en ligne sur le site de Macgé ou sur un autre des photos, vidéos de cette conférence ?

Par avance merci. 

A+


----------



## eatman (19 Janvier 2010)

J'ai failli aller à celle de Grenoble jeudi aprem...
Mais soutenance de projet oblige, c'est raté.

Il parait que c'était très bien mais qu'il craque son slip complet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> il craque son slip complet


C'est-à-dire ? QU'est-ce que cela veut dire ? Je ne connais pas cette formule. :mouais:

Je ne savais pas qu'il faisait la route Napoléon 

A+


----------



## polaroid62 (20 Janvier 2010)

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?do...FWS9mfJ8_J-Aaa2cWNBQ&q=richard+stallman&hl=fr#
Voilà qui devrait vous interessez


----------



## Silice (20 Janvier 2010)

Est-il possible de visionner cette video sans le programme privateur FlashPlayer?

Merci


----------



## dejautilise (20 Janvier 2010)

et une petite interview de ce dernier sur le point (si tu ne l'as pas deja vu) du 12 janvier :

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-te...man-le-gourou-du-logiciel-libre/1387/0/413194


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Silice a dit:


> Est-il possible de visionner cette video sans le programme privateur FlashPlayer?
> 
> Merci



À Paris au format ogv.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?do...FWS9mfJ8_J-Aaa2cWNBQ&q=richard+stallman&hl=fr#
> Voilà qui devrait vous interessez



Oui merci de ta participation concernant un Stallman parlant très bien le français par ailleurs mais ... en 2007 ... or la conférence dont je fais allusion date de ... 2010.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> À Paris au format ogv.



Très bien merci ... mais quid de celle de Lyon ... objet de ma requête ?

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------




dejautilise a dit:


> et une petite interview de ce dernier sur le point (si tu ne l'as pas deja vu) du 12 janvier :
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-te...man-le-gourou-du-logiciel-libre/1387/0/413194



Une vraie pointure ce type ... mais quid d'une vidéo ... à Lyon ?

Merci sincèrement de ta participation.

A+


----------



## eatman (20 Janvier 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> C'est-à-dire ? QU'est-ce que cela veut dire ? Je ne connais pas cette formule. :mouais:
> 
> Je ne savais pas qu'il faisait la route Napoléon
> 
> A+



Apparemment il s'est drapé d'un toge et s'est mius un truc sur la tête pour faire St emacs ou d'autres petites choses amusantes dans le genre.


----------



## polaroid62 (21 Janvier 2010)

J'avais bien compris qu'il s'agit de celle de 2010 mais bon je n'ai trouvé que ça et je trouve son discour interessant , je n'avais jamais vu ses conférences mais c'est ma foi plaisant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> J'avais bien compris qu'il s'agit de celle de 2010 mais bon je n'ai trouvé que ça et je trouve son discour interessant , je n'avais jamais vu ses conférences mais c'est ma foi plaisant.


C'est sympa quand même sois-en remercié et que St Stallman veille sur toi. 

A+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos infos ... mais cette conférence fait partie du passé ... à présent ...

Merci aux modos de clore.

A+


----------

